# any tips for cleaning/polishing brass schwinn keys?



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 4, 2012)

ANy tips for cleaning/polishing schwinn brass keys?


----------



## KurseD (Apr 18, 2012)

Coat it in ketchup then pop it in the oven and bake it. Seriously...

http://www.housecleaningcentral.com/en/cleaning-tips/tip/brass-cleaning.html

Then try some Brasso.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 18, 2012)

Ha, ketchup, too funny.

I use brasso and rough polish by hand and then use a polishing tip on my dremel. Then Eagle One wadding polish seemed to bring out even more shine. I just did a Schwinn New World headbadge and was thoroughly satisfied with the results.


----------



## KurseD (Apr 21, 2012)

Ketchup seems like a really odd idea, but it works like a charm. Friend of mine used it on some really old brass pieces he was putting on a custom chopper he was building. he would spread aluminum foil on a cookie sheet, spread the parts out and coat them all in ketchup. Then bake them at a low/medium temp for a while. They came out of the oven pretty and shiney. Then he brasso'd them for a little extra shine. It works great.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 21, 2012)

*with ketchup??*

Id be tempted to eat my bike parts with this idea.  lol my diet could use a little iron and other similar minerals.


----------

